# Tropiflora Open House



## markpulawski

Friday Sept 30 through Sunday Oct 2, I was thinking if there were enough interest I could have a cook out on Sat Oct 1 for any froggers that may want to attend. Tropiflora will have a bunch of stuff to blow out with about 20 outside vendors, let me know if you think you may want to come down...or up and we can put together a little party. The pool will be the perfect temp that time of year and several could crash at mi casa.


----------



## markpulawski

...ps I plan to order in several developing clutches from Stemcellular...


----------



## c81kennedy

Im interested i missed the last open house dont wanna miss this one


----------



## Azurel

Man wish I was close.....Would love to check out the Trop and get some sweet pick-ups.


----------



## chas79

I would be up for that I live in Bradenton


----------



## JimO

I might be able to make it.


----------



## baita83

I would love to make it last time I got there 30 min before they closed but it was still a fun time. I have a bunch of friends in sarasota and am down there quite often so count me in


----------



## epiphytes etc.

WHY, WHY must I be so far away!?


----------



## eazyezcape

epiphytes etc. said:


> WHY, WHY must I be so far away!?


I second that. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## james67

agreed. id love to make it, but the distance is just too much for me to handle right now.

james


----------



## boabab95

epiphytes etc. said:


> WHY, WHY must I be so far away!?


You don't have an international border to pass though....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I will be at the open house. As for a meet or BBQ I should be good to go.
Jason


----------



## c81kennedy

Any updates on whats going on.


----------



## Bonobo

Hey guys,

Will be there tomorrow morning.. Anybody going?

Anybody have any frogs available? I'm looking for some pumilio morphs


----------



## markpulawski

I think there are 3 or 4 of us going over Sat AM, what time you going on Friday, I may be able to meet up with you.


----------



## usfpaul82

I just saw this and live over in lakeland. I am unfamiliar with tropiflora and what exactly the open house is. What type of vendors will be there? I can most likely make it tomorrow morning

Paul


----------



## Bonobo

markpulawski said:


> I think there are 3 or 4 of us going over Sat AM, what time you going on Friday, I may be able to meet up with you.


I got there around 9am. Man.. I must have just missed your comment by a minute or so. I checked the boards right before I left, hoping somebody had replied! What a great nursery.. the selection was overwhelming.



usfpaul82 said:


> I just saw this and live over in lakeland. I am unfamiliar with tropiflora and what exactly the open house is. What type of vendors will be there? I can most likely make it tomorrow morning
> 
> Paul


They've got most of the nursery open to the public.. you can just walk around, and grab whatever you see. They also had a few bargain tents setup with amazing deals! and there were probably around 10 private vendors or so


----------



## dom

Well for all that didn't get to make, you missed out on some great sales and pulled pork from tropiflora. I guess you misssed out on marks amazing jokes as well  Next time more people need to come !!

Got most of these yesterday, the 4 dark green broms all the way to the right are ones i just repotted but all the rest came from yesterday open house!


----------



## boabab95

dom said:


> Well for all that didn't get to make, you missed out on some great sales and pulled pork from tropiflora. I guess you misssed out on marks amazing jokes as well  Next time more people need to come !!
> 
> Got most of these yesterday, the 4 dark green broms all the way to the right are ones i just repotted but all the rest came from yesterday open house!


What's the name of the neo in the hanging basket???? How big across are those?


----------



## james67

looks like dungsiana to me.










james


----------



## dom

james67 said:


> looks like dungsiana to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james


spot on sir!


----------

